# Stopped laying?



## garyb (Aug 8, 2012)

I have two bantam hens and they haven't laid any eggs in 8 days?? I was getting an egg every other day from them?


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't know much about this, being extremely new to chickens myself, but are they moulting?


----------



## chickensandquail (Oct 21, 2012)

My silkie did this, just stopped for about 3 weeks and then started again. Someone told me it was something todo with daylight...


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

They will slow down as winter approaches, (less sunlight) and most shut down completely during the winter, they need to do this to recharge their batteries and load up on protein.. Keep feeding them their normal feed you can supplement with a high energy treat, more scratch in winter. If you are in a really cold winter area find an old chicken farmer in your area and ask what they do, I'm in N E Texas and winters are really mild, so what I do may not help you. They keep warm thru metabolism, and they need the high heat high energy feeds/treats in cold weather.


----------



## garyb (Aug 8, 2012)

Cogburn I'm just 90 miles south of Wichita Falls so any ideas from you would help.. Thank you


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm gonna say its in prep for season change. Mine are doing the same, I just keep on as usual, I do check for the "bird cakes" suet feed squares at the outside garden areas of the stores, they mark them down often and I stock up on them & keep them out during winter, just for sugars/energy. All else is same 365 days a year here.


----------



## garyb (Aug 8, 2012)

Awesome, thank you... I'm still new to this but I love it..


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Anytime. Good luck !


----------



## MuddyHillFarm (Sep 23, 2012)

Many layers are driven by day light - they need to have 14 hours to keep them laying. If you choose to force daylight it is best to bring on the lights in the morning then the evening when they come in to roost for the night. Make sure you have food/water available for the predawn wake up call


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

My husband has just rigged up a light to help with our short winter days as our hens stopped laying a couple if weeks ago....... Will keep you informed if they start again! I also have young chicks that are due to start laying towards Christmas time...... Will they start do you think or will they hang on till next spring? Hmmm


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

yep, its because the nights are drawing in. mine have stopped.


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

Mine are still going strong! (Knock on wood) I'm getting 10-15 eggs a day.


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Good to know Rob. wow lady A your making me jealous!


----------



## Chickadee (Oct 15, 2012)

One of our three has stopped completely. Perhaps DH will see the need for more hens now.....

I am going to go without the artificial light so that they can rest and recharge.


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

Chickadee said:


> One of our three has stopped completely. Perhaps DH will see the need for more hens now.....
> 
> I am going to go without the artificial light so that they can rest and recharge.


That's what I'm gonna do too. I don't wanna tax their little systems.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm from New York...I have a 100 watt light bulb that goes on at 3:00AM and off at 3:30PM...I still have eggs! I've noticed they're eating alot more. (Crumbles) I also give them a couple cups of corn scratch. When I'm home and the weather is fair I them out to free range...they really love that! Have to keep a close eye on them...we have neighbor dogs and alot of wildlife that loves chickens!! Got to keep them safe!! Jen


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Our light is on till 7pm although early days no eggs yet, although they are enjoying extra mixed corn with their layers and I've added a couple of balls filled with dried mealworms that they're really enjoying pushing them around the garden and knocking a few out at a time!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine have started laying again. no eggs for a week or so then started laying again.


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Jammy thing! Well I can hope. Had better scour under all the bushes incase they are laying somewhere else!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

found a few eggs in my greenhouse. so i put a golf ball in the nest box to show them where to lay, that seems to have worked.


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for that idea.....two days after the goofball an egg! Yayyyyyy maybe just maybe others will start laying again too!


----------

